# AutoBild's Most Childish Comparison: Auto Union Silver Arrow vs. Rat Rod



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's a PR nuisance: major magazine rings up the communications office looking to compare the latest, greatest offering with something else. Unless you win and win against something brag-worthy it's not really worth it. Given that, we wonder how Audi PR bosses viewed the pitch from Autobild to let a couple of six year olds pit their 1:2 scale motorized Auto Union Silburpfeil against a homemade rat rod of like scale. 

For the record, the Auto Union is one pretty cool piece of kit. Just 999 1/2 size versions of the 1936 racing icon will be built, commissioned by quattro GmbH. From its spokes to its alloy body this car oozes quality and it better for the price of 9700 Euros. 

So how'd it fare? Read on via the original story in German or the Google translated version in English.

* Full Story - German *

* Full Story - English, Google Translated *


----------

